# Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show 11/12/2011



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
*November 12, 2011*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2:00pm
Vendor tables--$30.00 per table -----2 or more tables $25.00 each
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Joe Murray--304-723-8247


----------

